# Reconstitution of IGF-1 LR3



## bigiron (Jul 1, 2011)

I've read all of the "how to reconstitute" threads and links, and know many of them say to use Acetic Acid and Bacteriostatic Water.  My question is:  What if one were two only use 1-2 ml of bacteriostatic water (which does cause the compound to dissolve), and immediately stick into the fridge for daily use, using the compound within ~5weeks max?  Would there be any issues with doing this?  This would be much less hassle and I don't see what the big deal would be if using a refrigerator and using within 5 weeks.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 1, 2011)

it is my understanding that the peptide will begin to lose potency after about 7 to 10 days without the acid to preserve it.


----------



## bigiron (Jul 2, 2011)

Interesting.  I wonder if placing it in the fridge helps preserve the life though?  I just need it to stay active for 4-5 weeks.  Does any body have data or personal experiences using just the Bact. Water?


----------

